# Short Story Anthologies?



## Bob Loblaw (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to the library soon, and decided to check out some short story anthologies to see the art of the short story. The only one I have in mind is the "The Best Nonrequired Reading" series (which has both fiction and nonfiction). Is there anything else? Anybody has any recommendations?


----------



## josephwise (Jun 26, 2006)

If you have access to a college book-shop, they usually have some great anthologies. You can probably get them online, too. They're usually enormous, with study questions, intros, etc. Otherwise, the art of the short story is very well displayed in works written by: James Joyce, Henry James, Herman Melville, Ray Bradbury, Ernest Hemmingway, and, yes, some EARLY Stephen King. In my opinion.


----------



## writenow30 (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I've mentioned my fondness for this title before in another thread, but it bears repeating that I highly recommend _Where I'm Calling From_ by Raymond Carver. You will gain much insight into the modern short story, but not only will you learn alot, you'll enjoy reading them, too. At least I have.  Also, check out a short story collection by Joyce Carol Oates.  She's awesome!  There is a new collection out by her with stories spanning her entire career.  I believe it's called _High Lonesome._


----------



## Stewart (Jun 26, 2006)

_Some Rain Must Fall_, Michel Faber
_The Fahrenheit Twins_, Michel Faber
_The Lottery and Other Stories_, Shirley Jackson
_Dubliners_, James Joyce
_Interpreter Of Maladies_, Jhumpa Lahiri
_Collected Stories_, Gabriel Garcia Marquez
_The Long Valley, _John Steinbeck
_Collected Stories_, Richard Yates

Also, Anton Chekhov is regarded as one of the best writers of short stories. You could do worse than starting with him.


----------



## take a whiff on me (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh! I would definately say "The Complete Humorous Sketches and Tales Of Mark Twain". It's a big book and it's full of great short stories. I love Mark Twain. Some of the stories are really long, but some are really short,about not even a page.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jun 28, 2006)

"Skin" by Roald Dahl ain't bad.


----------



## Ben (Jun 28, 2006)

_Skin_, eh? Haven't read that one. _Kiss Kiss _by Roald Dahl is excellent.


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2006)

A lot of the Dahl stuff is available in a single collection now, great value.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 28, 2006)

some contemporaries:

Rust and Bone by Craig Davidson
Pugilist at Rest by Thom Jones
Sonny Liston was a Friend of Mine by Thom Jones
Ladykiller by Charlotte Gill


----------



## Arin (Jun 28, 2006)

The collection of Flannery O'Conner's short stories is really good. She has some bizarre stuff in there, but there are also some really good ones.


----------



## Wilderness (Jul 6, 2006)

I would also recommend another Raymond Carver anthology, Will You Please Be Quiet, Please?

Also, Elliot Perlman has a brilliant short story book published called The Reasons I Won't be Coming. 
I also highly reccomend that. 
Lani


----------



## Stewart (Jul 7, 2006)

Might as well just list all the Carver anthologies then:

_Cathedral_,
_Will You Please Be Quiet, Please?
What We Talk About When We Talk About Love_

Must say, I've read (well, part read) one of his stories from the latter collection and it has put me off reading him. Too dry for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## BillyLiar (Jul 10, 2006)

Nine Stories - JD Salinger
Welcome to the Monkey House - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Rob (Nov 17, 2006)

Stewart said:
			
		

> Might as well just list all the Carver anthologies then:
> 
> _Cathedral_,
> _Will You Please Be Quiet, Please?
> ...


Old thread, but I'm curious, Stewart. Can you remember which story it was that you read and thought was too dry?

Cheers,
Omni


----------

